# Timing Belt



## BigAl (Feb 24, 2004)

I've got a '93 Maxima with the SOHC engine. It's due for a timing belt. I've done this job on a couple of Mopars but the Maxima looks a little intimidating with all that stuff in the way and not much room to work in. I've got the factory manual so I should be able to do the job right.

Anybody have words of wisdom, shortcuts, caveats, etc. to share with me before I embark on such an adventure?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the job itself isn't hard at all- just make sure you line the engine up before you tear it apart.

replace the cam and crank seals as well as the water pump while you're in there. the cam seals are a PITA, but should be changed. they have a tendency to leak after 100k or so miles (which would put you right in the middle of the next timing belt job)

plan a day to do it. last one I did took me about 4 hours, but I've had a little practice at it.


----------



## BigAl (Feb 24, 2004)

I did the job this weekend. It took me about 8 hours, but I replaced hoses, etc. as long as I had everything apart. It's not a technically difficult job, but there is sure a lot of stuff to take off and put back on . . . and not much room to do it in . . .at least with my big paws.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yeah, exactly.. it's a 100 times easier while the engine is out of the car--- which is the way you get to do it if you don't replace it..... then it snaps and you get to swap the engine. (yuck)


----------



## BigAl (Feb 24, 2004)

I had the timing belt area disassembled to find out which belt (round or square tooth) I needed and my wife didn't want the car out of service for a week while I waited for Nissan parts and another weekend, so I bought a Goodyear timing belt from my local auto parts store. Anybody have any opinion on the relative merits of an aftermarket belt vs. an OEM Nissan one?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

As long as you stick with a good brand (goodyear, gates), then you'll be fine. I wouldn't trust the $15 cheapos..

I had a friend that rebuilt his engine with JWT cams, new valves, etc etc etc... 
He was broke by the time it came to putting the engine back together, so he installed a cheapo timing belt from autozone.. the timing belt snapped on his test drive and it FUBARd the entire engine.


----------



## BigAl (Feb 24, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> As long as you stick with a good brand (goodyear, gates), then you'll be fine. I wouldn't trust the $15 cheapos...


The Goodyear belt WAS an Autozone cheapo . . . Less than $20 . . . but it was more expensive than a Gates belt I bought for my old Mopar in January . . . $12 from a different store.

Maybe I should have offered to pay more.


----------



## nispulsar (Mar 6, 2004)

In my oppinion I would use a nissan timing belt, they also have timing marks on them so that you virtually can't put it on wrong. While you are in there I would reseal the coolant plug on the rear head, they usually leak before or just after you do a T-belt.


----------

